# 6D + LAN Wifi



## rfdesigner (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi

I noted the 50STM lens profile is avaialable and didn't come with my camera. So I want to connect the camera to my laptop (I don't have a smartphone) and uplaod the profile.. I'm assuming I can do this on wifi.

Laptop does WPA protocols, Camera does WPS.. and never the twain shall meet, so I can't do a direct connection.

but the router does everything.

Next I connect the camera to the network and I can see it from the laptop. They have adjacent IP addresses (192.168.1.66 / 192.168.1.65) I can also ping the camera.

I'm trying to use EOSutility (1 & 2) but I can't get this to work, it simply behaves as though the camera does not exist

I unplugged the internet and turned off my firewall as when I previously did this I successfully got remote shooting but only by killing the firewall.. but now I'm getting no joy at all.

is there something else I'm unaware of?

Any ideas?


----------



## brad-man (Feb 17, 2016)

I know it's old school, but a USB cable works just fine...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi rfdesigner. 
Is this not something that would be best done via a USB connection if it is even possible to add a lens profile? I thought they were part of the firmware so would require a firmware update. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 17, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rfdesigner.
> Is this not something that would be best done via a USB connection if it is even possible to add a lens profile? I thought they were part of the firmware so would require a firmware update.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



yes true.. the only one I have to hand is a dud, which is why I tried the wifi.

Regardless I'd still like to get to the bottom of this.. I intend to be using the LAN Wifi again for other things.


----------



## wsheldon (Feb 17, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> I noted the 50STM lens profile is avaialable and didn't come with my camera. So I want to connect the camera to my laptop (I don't have a smartphone) and uplaod the profile.. I'm assuming I can do this on wifi.
> 
> ...



I agree about the USB cable being easier, but you should be able to connect using EOS Utility if you have the WFT (Wifi transmitter) pairing utility running. I suspect that's the piece you're missing if the EOS Utility doesn't see your camera. That's a separate app that needs to be running in the background unless you have it auto-starting.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 18, 2016)

So.. I found a USB cable and now my 6D has the 50STM profile... woohoo!

However I still want to get the wireless back up, and it's driving me absolutely nuts (some might say it's made no difference then!)

I cannot find any files/programs called "WFT Pairing", only WFT Firewallsettings.exe, I've uninstalled/reinstalled the utilities program, checked online for help and still no good... I've found some "how to"s but they are different in crucial ways.. like having an extra tick box in a menu that you're supposed to tick or similar.

The computer can clearly see the the 6D, just that EOS Utilities can't see it.. with or without firewall.

any clues please?

here's what I'm looking at:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2016)

Canon Wi-Fi beats some of the other makes of cameras once you figure out how to set it up. That's the tough part. 

There is some software that first must be run to prepare the computer to run the Canon utilities, Its in the Camera Window folder of the Canon Utilities, called Wi-Fi setup. Then, you must establish a account for Canon image and register the camera there by entering a code displayed on the camera, I set mine up a year ago after lots of frustration, and its working now. If I ever have to do it again, I'll likely be frustrated once again. Eventually, the Camera will communicate directly with the computer.

I have a G1X II which cannot be controlled from a pc but there is some minimal remote control with a tablet or smart phone. I thought it was bad until I tried my wife's Nikon with Wi-Fi. It makes Canon look fantastic. I tried to find out about Sony, but apparently its pretty crippled as well. Samsung seems to be ok, but I have not actually used it, and I think that control is only via a tablet or phone as well.


----------



## MarkPS (Feb 19, 2016)

I have the exact same problem. Eos software will not recognize and link with the camera over wifi. If you do figure it out please post it here. I also have the 6D. The funny thing is a had it working on my desktop up until I had to reload everything following a hard drive failure. Called Canon but the rep couldn't figure it out and told me I should call back later to see if someone else there could help :'(.


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 19, 2016)

I can't even _find_ the 50 STM profile. I tried DPP4 and the EOS lens registration tool.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 19, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> I can't even _find_ the 50 STM profile. I tried DPP4 and the EOS lens registration tool.



If you download the very latest EOSutil you get the latest lens profiles with it. I only looked because I checked by looking for newly released profiles in DPP4 and the 50STM was there.

in DPP4, View>ToolPallet>(lens tab)> just under "shooting distance", there's a curly arrow, click it. it checks down the net and shows you all the available lenses.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 19, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon Wi-Fi beats some of the other makes of cameras once you figure out how to set it up. That's the tough part.
> 
> There is some software that first must be run to prepare the computer to run the Canon utilities, Its in the Camera Window folder of the Canon Utilities, called Wi-Fi setup. Then, you must establish a account for Canon image and register the camera there by entering a code displayed on the camera, I set mine up a year ago after lots of frustration, and its working now. If I ever have to do it again, I'll likely be frustrated once again. Eventually, the Camera will communicate directly with the computer.
> 
> I have a G1X II which cannot be controlled from a pc but there is some minimal remote control with a tablet or smart phone. I thought it was bad until I tried my wife's Nikon with Wi-Fi. It makes Canon look fantastic. I tried to find out about Sony, but apparently its pretty crippled as well. Samsung seems to be ok, but I have not actually used it, and I think that control is only via a tablet or phone as well.



thanks for the input.. I don't think I'm being blind, here's my EOSutility folder:













edit: insert image is broken for me today, so here's a link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zygolhaws39288f/EOSutility%20folder.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Meerkat (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for this everyone,
I have been looking forward to this profile.


----------

